# Aandd, now meet Devin



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

This is Devin, which means "little black one", who I picked up today. Yesterday, when buying Vulcan, I saw this little guy, and he's been on my mind since then. I was able to go back and get him today, and now he's nice and happy in his little tank. In the pictures he looks a little more purple than gold, but all that purple is really gold xD He does have a LITTLE purple, but not nearly so much as the camera shows. He also has some red ^-^
And so, here he is.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, that's like my dream Betta. :shock:

Congrats, he's stunning.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Your not making the situation better...now I have to steal TWO bettas. XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Jupiter said:


> Wow, that's like my dream Betta. :shock:
> 
> Congrats, he's stunning.


Thanks  He's got a small case of fin rot, but nothing I can't handle. He's pretty small too, so I'll get to see him grow up ;D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Your not making the situation better...now I have to steal TWO bettas. XD


Absolutely not! xD They make my room complete x3 Without them... D: It would be incomplete.


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

*Jaw drops* He's gorgeous. Nice find!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh wow! He's gorgeous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Your not making the situation better...now I have to steal TWO bettas. XD


Oh NO! I'm taking this one!!!!!!!!!!! :-D;-)

I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Oh NO! I'm taking this one!!!!!!!!!!! :-D;-)
> 
> I LOVE HIM!!!!!!!!!!!


Fight ya for him


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh he's pretty


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> Fight ya for him


IT'S A DEAL!! :lol::lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> IT'S A DEAL!! :lol::lol:


We;re probably scaring CodeRed


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> We;re probably scaring CodeRed


Hehe, Ooops! Sorry CodeRed.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

xDD I wake up and find that my fish are being fought over. It makes a mommy proud  But I'm still not letting either of you have him, or Vulcan either.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL You have gorgeous fishies....


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> LOL You have gorgeous fishies....


Thank you  I'm just lucky that people in my town aren't that into bettas, so there's usually always a good selection.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

He's a beauty.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow! how do u guys find these beautiful fish! all mine in stores are so poor and rotted


----------



## sampster5000 (Jul 23, 2009)

Great looking fish!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Wow I love his coloring!


----------

